# Brett Favre......



## GaryFish

Brett Favre wears Dora the Explorer panties and I wish he's just shut the heck up and go away. I'm tired of his act. Either shut up and play, or retire. But quit the drama queen act. I'm sick of him.


----------



## jahan

Wow, tell us how you really feel. 8) I would have Brett Farve's babies. :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

I USED to be a Favre fan too. So that pains me. I've always liked the way he plays the game - with passion and it is clear he loves the game. But he doesn't respect the game any more. If he did, he wouldn't hold his team hostage while he decides if his boo-boos hurt more than taking the deposit slip. Just like with the Packers, WTH are the Vikings suppossed to do while Favre makes up his mind? Is Jackson good enough to be a legitimate NFL starter, or do they need to pull some moves to get an experienced veteran through trade or off the wire? With preseason starting, this is the time the new guy needs the reps. Sure, Favre can step in and do just fine without the preseason, but a new guy coming in cannot. Favre continuing to jack around shows no repect to the game, or the team that is cutting his checks.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I agree with Gary, this is a joke. No matter how good he is/was he should at least look at what he is doing to the team. If he does retire which I don't think he is, that will put the Vikings in a big mess at the QB postion. The thing is the media like ESPN keeps bringing it up and it going to keep happening.


----------



## MKP

I also agree with Gary, what this is like, the third year in a row he's done this? Its getting OLD. Just play! you're going to anyway.


----------



## Packfish

I don't know if I agree with Gary but I have no clue what's going thru Favre's head.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I like it. I can't wait to watch him play again this year.Awesome QB. Maybe Dallas should pick him up and then they could win some playoff games.


----------



## Riverrat77

dkhntrdstn said:


> I like it. I can't wait to watch him play again this year.Awesome QB. Maybe Dallas should pick him up and then they could win some playoff games.


And Green Bay has done what exactly? Have the Vikings EVER won a Super Bowl? No.... and the Cowboys don't need Farve. Tony Romo isn't the answer I don't think but certainly Brett Farve isn't.... thats why they freakin owned him when he was in Green Bay. 8) Awesome QB? I don't think so.... one word for you... interception. It DEFINES Brett's career.  Here is an awesome picture for all you Brett lovers out there....its AWESOME!!










Another caption could be.... The weight of all these season ending interceptions is KILLING me!! -()/>-


----------



## stablebuck

yeah he has thrown a crap-load of interceptions...but he's also been able to do some amazing rabbit-out-of-a-hat tricks as well...I like him a lot, but he needs to commit to a decision one way or the other...


----------



## Packfish

stablebuck said:


> yeah he has thrown a crap-load of interceptions...but he's also been able to do some amazing rabbit-out-of-a-hat tricks as well...I like him a lot, but he needs to commit to a decision one way or the other...


 That's what bothers me the most- he is the ultimate competitor- just don't understand the drama deal.


----------



## GaryFish

I don't really question if he can play well or not. If he does play, he's among the top 5-6 QBs in the league, and will be better than anything else the Vikings can come up wtih. And no, Favre doesn't need to go through training camp. He has proven he can step in at any time. That isn't the point. The point is what are the Vikings suppossed to do while he decides if his ankle will hold up? IF Favre isn't going to play, the Vikings really need to know so they can get the new starter secured into the offense. His waffling is a mockery of the Vikings, and of professional football.


----------



## Riverrat77

I think the whole thing is a mockery... and I totally disagree about him not needing to go through training camp. Whether he can step in and play is irrelevant..... training camp is where your team molds, bonds and creates "your team". That doesn't happen middle of the season, end of the season or anywhere else but in the hot spring/summer sun when you're runnin, pukin, fightin, learning each others personalities, tendencies on the field and going through all the hard crap that gets you ready to face the adversity of a 16 game season. This whole well... I'm gonna drag out this retirement BS until after camp and then once the team is used to life without me, I'll step in and decide I want to play drama is nonsense, regardless of what sport an athlete is playing or how much money they're worth in their own mind. It doesn't matter how good of a quarterback he is, was or will be. If the guy isn't willing to be a leader, show up and lead from day one putting in just as much hard work as everyone else busting their butt on the team instead of trying to hog a piece of the spotlight because he's acting like a 13 year old drama queen, then he shouldn't be there and doesn't deserve to be there... PERIOD!! Get in and do the required work (which shouldn't even have to be required... you're a pro athlete for hells sakes) or get the hell out of the business and let folks with a bit of dedication show up and do your job. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors

Lets see, Favre skipped training camp last year and what were his stats again? How did he fare against the vaunted Dallas Cowboys in the playoffs again? Help me out River....


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> Lets see, Favre skipped training camp last year and what were his stats again? How did he fare against the vaunted Dallas Cowboys in the playoffs again? Help me out River....


The Cowboys are hardly "vaunted" these days.... and if you'd read the whole thread, you'd see I also admitted that I honestly don't think Tony Romo is the answer to bring them back to the top so as hard as you'll try I'm sure, my position is not based on "the Cowboys are better than Brett Farve". So last year they lost to Brett Farve (yeah, I spelled it wrong on purpose)... how many years did they absolutely own him in the playoffs before 09/10? He's won what.... one Super Bowl? Brett has a ways to go to get back to a winning record against the Cowboys. And... like I also said, its not about whether he's a good quarterback or even whether I think he's a terrible quarterback. Its a respect thing... and the man is showing he doesn't respect his teammates, the game, the NFL or anything besides Brett Farve's little prima donna mind games he assumes everyone wants to play with him. Its old news... Brett is old, his interceptions are old because nothing ever changes and the Vikings have shown a marked inability to finish... with him, without him, and now with SuperHero at the helm, they can't even get to a Super Bowl, much less worry about having to win one. You're seriously thinking that the rest of the players on that team are ok with one douchebag who think's he's God's gift to the Vikings not showing up and putting out a little commitment for the team he let down last year? BS.....


----------



## proutdoors

How many TD's did he throw last year? How many INT's did he throw last year? AT 40, he was in the Top 5 QB's in the entire NFL, yet you can't give him any props. I think he does this stuff just to get under the skin of folks like you.


----------



## hockey

Stop the presses! Declare a holiday! I actually agree with pro on this
If the man can play who needs training camp. Rat, you have obviously never been to or seen an NFL training camp, players ride around in golf carts from drill to drill, more standing around than anything. I think you are confusing NFL training camps to Ute conference 2 a days.


----------



## GaryFish

I really don't question if Favre can step in and play without training camp. He's shown he can. And heck, after 20 years in the league, I'll even give the guy a pass on that. IF..... he tells the Vikings "Hey guys, I'll be there for opening day, so plan on it. I've only got so much in the tank and lets not waste it on training camp." I'd actually be OK with that. You don't see Shaq playing his tail off in summer league ball in the NBA nor should we. 

But the crime I think Favre is committing that is showing the disrespect in not letting his team know what he is going to do. If he's going to play, fine. If not, fine. But let them know so other players in camp can train accordingly, and roster moves can be made if need be. Favre owes that to the team.


----------



## proutdoors

hockey said:


> Stop the presses! Declare a holiday! I actually agree with pro on this


Bout **** time! 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

proutdoors said:


> How many TD's did he throw last year? How many INT's did he throw last year? AT 40, he was in the Top 5 QB's in the entire NFL, yet you can't give him any props. I think he does this stuff just to get under the skin of folks like you.


 :idea: :!:


----------



## OKEE

How much is it favre and how much is it the press and media making a big deal out of it .They have nothing better to write about this time of year. Viking have some dang good recievers and made favre look good last year. At times favre threw up crap and they turned into a TD.I think the qb that replaces him will do well. It's hard not to like the guy. I hope he plays this year. The guy has 300 pounders wanting to rip his head off and flatten him every sunday .At age 40 I think he's a stud a jog around the block kicks my A.


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> How many TD's did he throw last year? How many INT's did he throw last year? AT 40, he was in the Top 5 QB's in the entire NFL, yet you can't give him any props. I think he does this stuff just to get under the skin of folks like you.


Of course he was, in your opinion... and when it counted, which did he throw? I'll give you this, he certainly has the art of throwing to the other team down pat. Retirement will be his best friend... he's obviously better at posing in Wranglers than getting his team to the Super Bowl. :lol: I don't understand why the Vikings even bother... he was a long shot to get them to the Super Bowl and he failed... why put up with all the drama for yet another season of failure? 8)

For the record Hockey... 49'ers camps are free to the public in central California so I've been to a few days of training camp during my high school days. 8) It wasn't Dallas unfortunately but it was a chance to get close to pro players so my 49er fan buddies and I made several trips to watch training camp practices. It certainly wasn't all cart rides and goofing around on the 49'ers dollar. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

Brett Favre thinks the purple pants make his butt look fat.


----------



## hockey

Riverrat77 said:


> he was a long shot to get them to the Super Bowl and he failed...


Not quite sure what you mean here? They have no other QB on their roster that would have taken them as far as he did. He took them a long way for only being a "long shot"
NFL training camps are NOTHING like they used to be, do a google search on conditioning tests or Albert Haynesworth, they hardly ever put full pads on anymore. The players union does not want their cleints/players to break a sweat in practice.
Rat, I'm just guessing here but I would say you are in your late 20's or early 30's? The league has changed since you were last at training camp


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> Of course he was, in your opinion... and when it counted, which did he throw? I'll give you this, he certainly has the art of throwing to the other team down pat. Funny how you FAILED to answer my question on how many TD's and how many INT's Favre threw last year. Just to clarify and to show why you INTENTIONALLY omitted them from your response: 33 TD's, 7 INT's, 4202 yards, and a QB rating of 107.2. Please list the QB's who had better numbers than that last year. Then, list the QB's who took their team further last year (hint there is ONLY TWO). Then tell me how it is 'only' my opinion that he was a Top Five QB in 2009, and that he has throwing to the other team "down pat". Curious, how many QB's in 2009 threw for 4000+ yards, 30+ TD's and had fewer than 10 INT's? :O•-: Retirement will be his best friend... he's obviously better at posing in Wranglers than getting his team to the Super Bowl. :lol: I don't understand why the Vikings even bother... he was a long shot to get them to the Super Bowl and he failed... why put up with all the drama for yet another season of failure? 8) I guess EVERY team outside of Indy and N.O. shouldn't even bother, being as they all came up short of getting to the Super Bowl. What 'logic'! :roll:


Does anyone outside of Riley think the Vikings would have made it to the NFC Championship game w/o Brett Favre? Anyone?


----------



## GaryFish

While I complain about his little drama queen act, you are correct. The Vikings would not have gone that far without Favre. I still think that this year, he will be in the top 5 in the league should he decide to play. He's a heckof a player. I just don't like his act. I think it disrespects his employer, his teammates, and the game. But the guy can still ball. No doubt about it.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> While I complain about his little drama queen act, you are correct. The Vikings would not have gone that far without Favre. I still think that this year, he will be in the top 5 in the league should he decide to play. He's a heckof a player. I just don't like his act. I think it disrespects his employer, his teammates, and the game. But the guy can still ball. No doubt about it.


This sums up how I feel about it. I like him a lot, but I don't understand the drama.


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> While I complain about his little drama queen act, you are correct. The Vikings would not have gone that far without Favre. I still think that this year, he will be in the top 5 in the league should he decide to play. He's a heckof a player. I just don't like his act. I think it disrespects his employer, his teammates, and the game. But the guy can still ball. No doubt about it.


Again, I disagree... I don't think it was as much about Farve as it was the tools he had in place around him. Well, that and the Vikings having the purple equivalent of Jamarcus Russell before Farve showed up. How could they NOT get better? I'm really, REALLY hoping they get the chance to do it without him this year and think it would be awesome (I'd actually root for them for a while) if they won just as many games without Farve. Farve wasn't any better or worse when he was with the Jets the season before or with the Packers all the years before that... and yet again the interception bug struck again. He took the Packers to one Super Bowl... well, lets chuck him in the Hall because of that... ridiculous. They need to have a class of inductees that were the best people to almost get there... call it the inability to finish class or something. Best quarterback ever? Well... apparently to some folks but if it comes to crunch time and you had to place money on whether he'd throw a touchdown or an interception folks could make a killing betting on his untimely interceptions. The guy is like the Karl Malone of the NFL.... a great stats guy surrounded by good players and still can't get it done... so jumps ship to the next team loaded with players and fails again... the only thing missing is him taking the final step that Karl finally had the common sense to take. 8)


----------



## hockey

Hey Rat got a question for you. Who won he 1997 Superbowl???
So much for your "final step" theory


----------



## GaryFish

Didn't he get the Pack to two superbowls? They beat the Patriots once, and lost to the Broncos once. Is that right?


----------



## k2muskie

Who is Brett Favre????...Golf, Bowling, NASCAR, Motorcross, X-Games Phenom, Snowboarding, Football, Baseball, Basketball...I think I've heard his name...but can't figure out who really he is...oh ya...I've seen him in commercials tossing a football...thats it football. Did I guess right??? Kinda an old guy for football...Hmmmmmm guess he's young at heart...isn't that what we'd all like to be without the 'will-he-or-won't-he' play what sport...all about the $$$$$$$$$ IMHO for the sport/city/team Brett Favre is involved in...so did I guess right??????????? Still a CHEESE HEAD at heart....


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Didn't he get the Pack to two superbowls? They beat the Patriots once, and lost to the Broncos once. Is that right?


That's correct. Favre also won 2 of his 3 league MVP honors in those years, 1996 and 1997.

Let us not forget what might have been had it not been for Brett Favre:



> In the third game of the 1992 season, Don Majkowski injured a ligament in his ankle against the Cincinnati Bengals, an injury severe enough that he would be out for four weeks. Favre replaced Majkowski for the remainder of the contest. Favre fumbled four times during the course of the game, a performance poor enough that the crowd chanted for Favre to be removed in favor of another Packers backup quarterback at the time, *Ty Detmer*. However, down 23-17 with 1:07 left in the game, the Packers started an offensive series on their own 8 yard line. Still at the quarterback position, Favre completed a 42 yard pass to Sterling Sharpe. Three plays later, Favre threw the game-winning touchdown pass to Kitrick Taylor with 13 seconds remaining.
> The next week's game against the Pittsburgh Steelers began the longest consecutive starts streak for a quarterback in NFL history.
> -Wikipedia.com


Ty might have started for the Packers. Who keeps a backup QB in the game after he's fumbled 4 times??? C'mon, Holmgren, pull the trigger already!!!

On a side note, I like Brett Favre because he has a teaching degree with an emphasis in special education.


----------



## Riverrat77

hockey said:


> Hey Rat got a question for you. Who won he 1997 Superbowl???
> So much for your "final step" theory


Thats one.... :roll: And the other they got to, well, the local swamp donkeys managed to take them out. Go Elway.... 8) Nothing like retiring with a little class left, Farve could take a lesson.



hockey said:


> NFL training camps are NOTHING like they used to be, do a google search on conditioning tests or Albert Haynesworth, they hardly ever put full pads on anymore. The players union does not want their cleints/players to break a sweat in practice. Rat, I'm just guessing here but I would say you are in your late 20's or early 30's? The league has changed since you were last at training camp


I'll say it has changed... no doubt. Didn't have a bunch of prima donnas like TO, Ocho Cinco (what a douche!!), Pac Man Jones, guys shooting themselves in night clubs.... idiots. There are a few good folks left playing ball but NFL is becoming more about being the new Hollywood than it is about playing good football anymore which is sad... because growing up, I was a raging fan of the NFL. Now, its hard for me to watch more than a game or two once in a while. Granted, this also has something to do with how much I hunt these days, but even if I was sitting home, I can't stand to watch much in pro sports. I'm in my early 30's but that doesn't have much to do with understanding respect and decency toward teammates/employers.... respect and earning it hasn't changed any, its the people that seem to overlook simple principles anymore. Guys like Albert Haynesworth are hardly representative of what the NFL is about, although there are quite a few clowns out there convinced that they can make the NFL their own personal circus with their ridiculous antics and Brett Farve is one of them as far as I'm concerned. 8)


----------



## hockey

I agree that the NFL has changed and most of the "stars" are not likeable anymore.
The NFL reminds me alot of Salt Lake Co. mens softball leagues :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

hockey said:


> I agree that the NFL has changed and most of the "stars" are not likeable anymore.
> The NFL reminds me alot of Salt Lake Co. mens softball leagues :lol:


While I'm thinking this might be a dig at me because I play so much softball, I'll totally agree with you there because I saw it firsthand five nights a week this summer. There isn't much of the "show up and and play" attitude anymore, now its more about "show up the other team by being as big of a showboating douchebag as humanly possible". Sad really.... respect at any level is getting to be a thing of the past and its unfortunate. With softball its basically the same kind of thing, only on a local scale. :? While I really don't like Mr. Favre, I'll admit he's not a bad player but his antics take away from whatever credit I might have given him for doing good things during the season. Yeah, I also realize its just my opinion too....


----------



## hockey

Just messin with you Rat. Thats exactly why I gave up softball a few years ago, to many has beens, wantabe's and neverwere's. Not to mention i seemed to pull a hammy everytime I tried to stretch a single into a double or leg out a groundball


----------



## Riverrat77

hockey said:


> Just messin with you Rat. *Thats exactly why I gave up softball a few years ago, to many has beens, wantabe's and neverwere's.* Not to mention i seemed to pull a hammy everytime I tried to stretch a single into a double or leg out a groundball


This... FTW. Its why I'm cutting WAY back next year.... too much bs and not enough guys just showing up to have a good time and play some ball. As much crap as I sling about Favre, it is admirable that the old war horse drags his carcass out every week for more beating.... every hit has to just wrack him with pain I'd imagine although maybe he's just immune to it or something. Even as a non fan, I can admit thats pretty badass because I'm sure there are guys including me who can only hope we're still ballin at that age. 8)


----------



## jahan

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/Brett-Favre-flying-back-Minnesota


----------



## GaryFish

Favre wears purple cotton granny panties.


----------



## Bax*

jahan said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/Brett-Favre-flying-back-Minnesota


Here's a bit more:
http://www.comcast.net/articles/sports- ... avre-Back/


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> Favre wears purple cotton granny panties.


And he'll continue to be a drama queen who will play (although well or not is always debateable) until he's incontinent and has to wear purple depends under his football pants/Wranglers.


----------



## gunrunner

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Favre wears purple cotton granny panties.
> 
> 
> 
> And he'll continue to be a drama queen who will play (although well or not is always debateable) until he's incontinent and has to wear purple depends under his football pants/Wranglers.
Click to expand...

O great wise all knowing RR want to make the same bet as last year???? (which you never paid up on)
The vikings will make the playoffs again and it WILL be because of Farve. Why do you think the coach, general manager and his team mates all made trips down south to see Mr. Farve? They need him to win. Shame on him for missing training camp? How many vets even work out in training camp?


----------



## Riverrat77

gunrunner said:


> O great wise all knowing RR want to make the same bet as last year???? (which you never paid up on)
> The vikings will make the playoffs again and it WILL be because of Farve. Why do you think the coach, general manager and his team mates all made trips down south to see Mr. Farve? They need him to win. Shame on him for missing training camp? How many vets even work out in training camp?


Yeah, I quit going to birddog sessions after I found out about some poachers that run in those circles. :roll: I haven't been hanging out around Fixed's crew or his "pile" much either, which I'm sure you've noticed.... so much for giving your $20 to Fixed huh? Send me your address and I'll make sure you get your 20 without having somebody pick it up for you... that was actually an option last year and you chose to pass it up.... thats not my problem. :?

By the way.. if they need him to win.... what happened last year? Guy can't even finish a season right and retirement (all it takes is saying no) seems to be giving him fits also. If I were one of the two quarterbacks still in camp, I'd be calling BS on the guy even showing his face around there and its extremely gay that goofballs like Jared Allen took a trip to convince this POS to come back.... way to make it clear to all your other teammates that you don't think they're worth a ****.


----------



## TAK

Riverrat77 said:


> _*Yeah, I quit going to birddog sessions after I found out about some poachers that run in those circles.*_


No... Because I told you to stay away.... You was passing fleas to the dogs! And the fact that grundles of people want to swat you!!

And as far a Favre goes... Have you ever thought he can't let it go! Not to mention he has other records to forgo!

Hmm.... to think that with the size of the forhead you have you would have some brains?


----------



## GaryFish

Gentlemen, if you have personal issues to settle, please take it up via PM. This post is dedicated to ripping/defending Favre. So if you have kind/unkind words for him, great. It belongs here. As for member-on-member rips, keep it out of here. 

So I'll say it again, Favre wears purple cotton granny panties. But dog gone it! The old man can still ball! And while I personally think his antics disrespect his teammates and the game overall, his own teammates don't seem to think so. And they are the ones that have to play with the purple-panty-wearer. So who am I to judge? I'm just a honk on a hunting/fishing website with an opinon. Which means about two dried up turds in a tornado. Nuthin.


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> So who am I to judge? I'm just a honk on a hunting/fishing website with an opinon. Which means about two dried up turds in a tornado. Nuthin.


This is basically fitting of all of us wasting time on here with our opinions.... otherwise we'd be getting paid to spout this same stuff on tv. How those guys swung that gig, I wish I knew.


----------

